

How to build a pep8 like static analysis tool for Django? - shabda

There are tools like pyflakes and pep8.py, which tell you if the code you have written meets certain standards. I want to build a similar tool which does static analysis on Django and tells things when they dont meet standards. (Eg models should have a `__unicode__`.)<p>Questions:<p>1. Is it worth doing this? (Are there enough common things which an be tested for?)<p>2. Is there a good starting point? (Eg some app I can contribute to instead of starting my own.)<p>3. How do I proceed? (Eg. is using ast module a good idea for this?)
======
dwightgunning
I'm an interested party (building an app in Django) but have next to zero
knowledge on the topic.

1\. Sounds like a good idea to me, assuming it doesn't already exist. 2\. Do
any of the existing tools have a plug-in/extension framework. Surely there's a
lot of mechanical code to leverage. 3\. Probably look at what the other
projects use... convention will help gain support others who already have
experience with similar analysis packages.

------
JoachimSchipper
Is there a reason you're not trying to build on pyflakes/pep8.py? They already
do at least _some_ parsing...

Otherwise, this does sound useful to Django users.

